# Opening ceremony and Gala Concert of the 8th Aram Khachaturian International Competit



## SYOArmenia (Feb 1, 2012)

Let's go back to the Aram Khachaturian Concert Hall, where last evening the opening ceremony and Gala Concert of the 8th Aram Khachaturian International Competition took place. The fact that the competition named after Aram Khachaturian is being held at the magnificent concert hall stage again named after Aram Khachaturian makes the event even more symbolic. During seven years of its existence, the competition passed not an easy way of formation, which was presented to the audience by a small documentary film showing the winners of all years.
The evening was made more enjoyable by the performance of the State Youth Orchestra of Armenia headed by artistic director and principal conductor Sergey Smbatyan. This orchestra has been an official orchestra of the competition since 2007. The concert program was opened by Alexander Arutiunian's Festive Overture, reflecting elation of the audience. This was followed by the Adagio Spartacus and Phrygia, Dance of the Gadatanian Maidens and Spartacus' Victory from the ballet "Spartacus" by Aram Khachaturian.
At the end of the program the State Youth Orchestra of Armenia performed with a violinist Jaroslaw Nadrzycki from Poland, the winner of the 2010 Aram Khachaturian International Competition. The audience enjoyed Aram Khachaturian's Violin Concerto.
Under the thunder of applauses the soloist performed "encore", introducing the Violin Concerto by N. Paganini.
So, the 8th Aram Khachaturian International Competition was successfully launched. Once again we wish all participants good luck!


----------

